# man pages hinüber

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich hier ne manpage anschauen will, sehen die alle so aus

```
SFTP(1)                   BSD General Commands Manual                  SFTP(1)

ESC[1mNAMEESC[0m

     ESC[1msftp ESC[22m-- secure file transfer program

ESC[1mSYNOPSISESC[0m

     ESC[1msftp ESC[22m[ESC[1m-1CvESC[22m] [ESC[1m-B ESC[4mESC[22mbuffer_sizeESC

[24m] [ESC[1m-b ESC[4mESC[22mbatchfileESC[24m] [ESC[1m-F ESC[4mESC[22mssh_config

ESC[24m]

          [ESC[1m-o ESC[4mESC[22mssh_optionESC[24m] [ESC[1m-P ESC[4mESC[22msftp_

server_pathESC[24m] [ESC[1m-R ESC[4mESC[22mnum_requestsESC[24m] [ESC[1m-S ESC[4m

ESC[22mprogramESC[24m]

          [ESC[1m-s ESC[4mESC[22msubsystemESC[24m | ESC[4msftp_serverESC[24m] 

ESC[4mhostESC[0m

     ESC[1msftp ESC[22m[[ESC[4muserESC[24m@]ESC[4mhostESC[24m[:ESC[4mfileESC[24m

 [ESC[4mfileESC[24m]]]

     ESC[1msftp ESC[22m[[ESC[4muserESC[24m@]ESC[4mhostESC[24m[:ESC[4mdirESC[24m[

ESC[4m/ESC[24m]]]

     ESC[1msftp -b ESC[4mESC[22mbatchfileESC[24m [ESC[4muserESC[24m@]ESC[4mhost

ESC[0m

ESC[1mDESCRIPTIONESC[0m

     ESC[1msftp ESC[22mis an interactive file transfer program, similar to ftp(1

```

D.h. ich hab hier 1000-fach immer irgendwelche ESCs drin.

Wann hab ich da mal versäumt beim Updaten was anzupassen?

Hat da jemand nen Tipp?

----------

## Necoro

Die ganzen ESC-Sequenzen sind für farbige Darstellung ... was für nen MANPAGER verwendest du?

----------

## tazinblack

eigentlich nur die Standardsachen :

```

equery l man

[ Searching for package 'man' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] app-i18n/man-pages-de-0.5-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-2.17.0-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] gnome-extra/gnome-keyring-manager-2.20.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.20.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-print/gnome-cups-manager-0.31-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/man-1.6f-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.80 (0)

[I--] [ ~] sys-cluster/cman-1.04.00 (0)

[I--] [ ~] sys-cluster/cman-headers-1.04.00 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/pixman-0.10.0 (0)

```

----------

## Necoro

Was sagen die Dateien /etc/man.conf und die Variablen MANPAGER und PAGER?

----------

## tazinblack

Die Variablen PAGER und MANPAGER sind leer??!

Wieso das denn?

In /etc/env.d/00basic steht :

```

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"
```

Als normaler User gehts auch, scheint nur als root kaputt zu sein.

Die man.conf :

```
cat /etc/man.conf 

#

# Generated automatically from man.conf.in by the

# configure script.

#

# man.conf from man-1.6f

#

# For more information about this file, see the man pages man(1)

# and man.conf(5).

#

# This file is read by man to configure the default manpath (also used

# when MANPATH contains an empty substring), to find out where the cat

# pages corresponding to given man pages should be stored,

# and to map each PATH element to a manpath element.

# It may also record the pathname of the man binary. [This is unused.]

# The format is:

#

# MANBIN      pathname

# MANPATH      manpath_element   [corresponding_catdir]

# MANPATH_MAP      path_element   manpath_element

#

# If no catdir is given, it is assumed to be equal to the mandir

# (so that this dir has both man1 etc. and cat1 etc. subdirs).

# This is the traditional Unix setup.

# Certain versions of the FSSTND recommend putting formatted versions

# of /usr/.../man/manx/page.x into /var/catman/.../catx/page.x.

# The keyword FSSTND will cause this behaviour.

# Certain versions of the FHS recommend putting formatted versions of

# /usr/.../share/man/[locale/]manx/page.x into

# /var/cache/man/.../[locale/]catx/page.x.

# The keyword FHS will cause this behaviour (and overrides FSSTND).

# Explicitly given catdirs override.

#

# FSSTND

FHS

#

# This file is also read by man in order to find how to call nroff, less, etc.,

# and to determine the correspondence between extensions and decompressors.

#

# MANBIN      /usr/local/bin/man

#

# Every automatically generated MANPATH includes these fields

#

MANPATH   /usr/share/man

MANPATH   /usr/local/share/man

MANPATH   /usr/X11R6/man

MANPATH   /usr/local/man

MANPATH   /usr/man

#

# Uncomment if you want to include one of these by default

#

# MANPATH   /opt/*/man

# MANPATH   /usr/lib/*/man

# MANPATH   /usr/share/*/man

# MANPATH   /usr/kerberos/man

#

# Set up PATH to MANPATH mapping

#

# If people ask for "man foo" and have "/dir/bin/foo" in their PATH

# and the docs are found in "/dir/man", then no mapping is required.

#

# The below mappings are superfluous when the right hand side is

# in the mandatory manpath already, but will keep man from statting

# lots of other nearby files and directories.

#

MANPATH_MAP   /bin         /usr/share/man

MANPATH_MAP   /sbin         /usr/share/man

MANPATH_MAP   /usr/bin      /usr/share/man

MANPATH_MAP   /usr/sbin      /usr/share/man

MANPATH_MAP   /usr/local/bin      /usr/local/share/man

MANPATH_MAP   /usr/local/sbin      /usr/local/share/man

MANPATH_MAP   /usr/X11R6/bin      /usr/X11R6/man

MANPATH_MAP   /usr/bin/X11      /usr/X11R6/man

MANPATH_MAP   /usr/bin/mh      /usr/share/man

#

# NOAUTOPATH keeps man from automatically adding directories that look like

# manual page directories to the path.

#

#NOAUTOPATH

#

# NOCACHE keeps man from creating cache pages ("cat pages")

# (generally one enables/disable cat page creation by creating/deleting

# the directory they would live in - man never does mkdir)

# 

#NOCACHE

#

# Useful paths - note that COL should not be defined when

# NROFF is defined as "groff -Tascii" or "groff -Tlatin1";

# not only is it superfluous, but it actually damages the output.

# For use with utf-8, NROFF should be "nroff -mandoc" without -T option.

# (Maybe - but today I need -Tlatin1 to prevent double conversion to utf8.)

#

# If you have a new troff (version 1.18.1?) and its colored output

# causes problems, add the -c option to TROFF, NROFF, JNROFF.

#

TROFF      /usr/bin/groff -Tps -mandoc

NROFF      /usr/bin/nroff -mandoc

JNROFF      /usr/bin/groff -Tnippon -mandocj

EQN      /usr/bin/geqn -Tps

NEQN      /usr/bin/geqn -Tlatin1

JNEQN      /usr/bin/geqn -Tnippon

TBL      /usr/bin/gtbl

# COL      /usr/bin/col

REFER      /usr/bin/refer

PIC      /usr/bin/pic

VGRIND      

GRAP      

PAGER      /usr/bin/less -is

BROWSER      /usr/bin/lynx

HTMLPAGER   /usr/bin/lynx -dump

CAT      /bin/cat

#

# The command "man -a xyzzy" will show all man pages for xyzzy.

# When CMP is defined man will try to avoid showing the same

# text twice. (But compressed pages compare unequal.)

#

CMP      /usr/bin/cmp -s

#

# Compress cat pages

#

COMPRESS   /usr/bin/lzma

COMPRESS_EXT   .lzma

#

# Default manual sections (and order) to search if -S is not specified

# and the MANSECT environment variable is not set.

#

MANSECT      1:1p:8:2:3:3p:4:5:6:7:9:0p:tcl:n:l:p:o:1x:2x:3x:4x:5x:6x:7x:8x

#

# Default options to use when man is invoked without options

# This is mainly for the benefit of those that think -a should be the default

# Note that some systems have /usr/man/allman, causing pages to be shown twice.

#

#MANDEFOPTIONS   -a

#

# Decompress with given decompressor when input file has given extension

# The command given must act as a filter.

#

.gz      /bin/gunzip -c

.bz2      /bin/bzip2 -c -d

.lzma      /usr/bin/unlzma -c -d

.z      

.Z      /bin/zcat

.F      

.Y
```

----------

## Necoro

Setz als root sonst einfach mal less explizit als "PAGER" und schau obs geht  :Smile: 

----------

## tazinblack

geht nicht

----------

## Necoro

Meine man.conf unterscheidet sich an zwei Stellen von der deinen:

 *Auszug aus meiner man.conf wrote:*   

> NROFF		/usr/bin/nroff -c -mandoc
> 
> [...]
> 
> BROWSER		/usr/bin/less -is
> ...

 

----------

## m.b.j.

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem.

Nach dem ich bei NROFF, das -c arg hinzugefügt hab war es weg.

----------

## tazinblack

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Meine man.conf unterscheidet sich an zwei Stellen von der deinen:
> 
>  *Auszug aus meiner man.conf wrote:*   NROFF		/usr/bin/nroff -c -mandoc
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

hab jetzt meine man.conf abgeändert und die 3 Sachen angepasst. Jetzt sollte sie so aussehen wie Deine. 

Gehen tuts aber immer noch nicht.  :Sad: 

Wann wird den die man.conf gelesen? Nur beim booten oder bei jedem Aufruf von man. Neu starten kann man da ja glaub ich nix.

----------

## tazinblack

Hey, ich hab die Ursache gefunden. 

Der Grund ist, dass ich mir per sux root-Rechte verschaffe.

Wenn ich nen su verwende ist es wie es sein soll??!

Aber wieso macht das der sux kaputt?

Jetzt wärs noch schön, wenn ich das hinkriegen würde, dass es per sux auch geht.

----------

